# 3 single family homes on 1 lot



## jar546 (Jul 12, 2021)

When you have one lot with a condo association and each of the units are single family with minimal separation distance (unknown exact), are they IRC or IBC since they are all on one lot?  A townhouse is required to be on its own lot.....


----------



## steveray (Jul 12, 2021)

(Amd) R101.2 Scope. The provisions of this code shall apply to the construction, alteration,
movement, enlargement, replacement, repair, equipment, use and occupancy, location, removal
and demolition of detached one- and two-family dwellings and multiple single-family dwellings
(townhouses) not more than three stories above grade plane in height with a separate means of
egress and their accessory structures not more than three stories above grade plane in height.

I don't believe we require TH to be on their own lot here....


----------



## cda (Jul 12, 2021)

Sounds like IRC


----------



## classicT (Jul 12, 2021)

So long as it is allowed by your zoning regulations, and if they are detached, then I see no problem with running them through the IRC.

I would caution that you would still do an imaginary lot line between the units for purposes of determining fire separation distance and requirements for fire resistant construction.

*R302.1 Exterior Walls*
Construction, projections, openings and penetrations of _exterior walls_ of _dwellings_ and accessory buildings shall comply with Table R302.1(1); or _dwellings_ equipped throughout with an _automatic sprinkler system_ installed in accordance with Section P2904 shall comply with Table R302.1(2).
Exceptions:

Walls, projections, openings or penetrations in walls perpendicular to the line used to determine the _fire separation distance_.
Walls of _individual dwelling units_ and their _accessory structures_ located on the same _lot_.
Detached tool sheds and storage sheds, playhouses and similar structures exempted from permits are not required to provide wall protection based on location on the _lot_. Projections beyond the _exterior wall_ shall not extend over the _lot line_.
Detached garages accessory to a _dwelling_ located within 2 feet (610 mm) of a _lot line_ are permitted to have roof eave projections not exceeding 4 inches (102 mm).
Foundation vents installed in compliance with this code are permitted.
*[RB] *FIRE SEPARATION DISTANCE. The distance measured from the building face to one of the following:

To the closest interior lot line.
To the centerline of a street, an alley or public way.
To an imaginary line between two buildings on the lot.
While FSD is not required for accessory structures, another dwelling is not typically considered accessory. Therefore, you still apply the FSD requirements.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 12, 2021)

steveray said:


> I don't believe we require TH to be on their own lot here....


TOWNHOUSE. A single-family dwelling unit not exceeding three stories in height constructed in a group of two or more attached units with property lines separating such units in which each unit extends from foundation to roof and with a yard or public way on not less than two sides.


----------



## classicT (Jul 12, 2021)

FYI Jar, the definition is not the same everywhere....

*[RB] *TOWNHOUSE. A building that contains three or more attached townhouse units in which each unit extends from foundation to roof. Each single-family dwelling unit shall have a yard or public way on not less than two sides that extends at least 50 percent of the length of each of these two sides.
TOWNHOUSE UNIT. A single-family dwelling unit in a townhouse that extends from foundation to roof and that has a yard or public way on not less than two sides that extends at least 50 percent of the length of each of these two sides.


----------



## cda (Jul 12, 2021)

Does your city allow multiple detached houses on one property?


----------



## classicT (Jul 12, 2021)

Locally, most of our townhouses are on a single lot. They then condo out the townhouse unit so that it can be bought/sold. While the individual units are bought and sold, the building exterior and surrounding yards remain under the HOA, which becomes responsible for upkeep and maintenance.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 12, 2021)

Jar
That is the definition used in the Legacy Codes, and the one our zoning code uses. I believe the property line requirement for townhomes should be in the I-Codes If the property line is not there then they are nothing but apartments and should fall under the IBC


----------



## jar546 (Jul 12, 2021)

mtlogcabin said:


> Jar
> That is the definition used in the Legacy Codes, and the one our zoning code uses. I believe the property line requirement for townhomes should be in the I-Codes If the property line is not there then they are nothing but apartments and should fall under the IBC


That definition was from the FBC Residential.


----------



## steveray (Jul 12, 2021)

WE can do SFD detached here....Condo/PUD/ whatever.....


----------



## cda (Jul 12, 2021)

mtlogcabin said:


> Jar
> That is the definition used in the Legacy Codes, and the one our zoning code uses. I believe the property line requirement for townhomes should be in the I-Codes If the property line is not there then they are nothing but apartments and should fall under the IBC



Owned and occupied forever by one family??


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 12, 2021)

1995 CABO


----------

